# 2000 Audi TT Neiman Marcus #001/100



## CollegeStudent (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi I recently purchased the number 1 Neiman Marcus edition 2000 Audi TT and its only got 85K miles on it gorgeous southern car.
I was wondering if anyone knew if it had sport suspension or not i need to put rear shocks on it. Any other information or questions would be cool this is my 3rd sports car and 1st import.


----------



## mmaturo (Oct 3, 2008)

CollegeStudent said:


> Hi I recently purchased the number 1 Neiman Marcus edition 2000 Audi TT and its only got 85K miles on it gorgeous southern car.
> I was wondering if anyone knew if it had sport suspension or not i need to put rear shocks on it. Any other information or questions would be cool this is my 3rd sports car and 1st import.


You bought it in Orlando? I went and looked at the car probably right before you bought it and it was in pretty rough shape but good luck with it. It needs a full refresh on the struts/strut mounts in the front and yes shocks in the rear. I have/had two Neiman cars...I had 325 and now still have #47. Take care of the car, it really is worth getting it back in shape and keep it mostly OEM. It is a special car. I did H&R springs on mine and a new shocks/struts. A few places sell it as a kit. http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-FWD-180HP/Suspension/ES964/ you need new strut mounts at the top end of the front struts. The caps should not be sticking up like they are on the car now. http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-FWD-180HP/Suspension/Shocks/ES5123/ http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-FWD-180HP/Suspension/Shocks/ 

I have no idea what was up with the steering column on your car...I could not get it to adjust or move like it should. Hopefully that's an easy fix. The rear seat had a hole in it. You will need to go to an car interior upholstery shop to get the leather replaced. It is long gone from Audi. At a good junkyard you may be able to get all the rear trim for the hatch that was missing. It is still all available from Audi but can be pricey having just replaced it all on my car.


----------



## samerthehammer (Apr 15, 2016)

*2000 Audi TT neiman marcus*

how do you know which number the car is out of 100?


----------

